# Carbon Fork for 2003 OCR2?



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

Howdy! I have heard that a carbon fork can really cut down on road vibration. This has piqued my interest. Some background info relevant to my interest. I had a radial head fracture in my left elbow two years ago. That injury was a big part of my quitting basketball and taking up cycling in October.

I'm loving it so far. I attempted my first 100K (58 actual miles) last weekend. Two solid weeks of rain leading up to it left me woefully unprepared. I made it 47 miles before my legs gave out. Only a few times before (and more than ten years before!) have I ever been that physically exhausted. I really didn't mind having to SAG out because I had made it much farther than I thought I could. I now know that it's a BAD idea to make a decision on distance, in the middle of a ride, while you're experiencing a sugar rush!  I almost made it though. For the rest of Saturday and Sunday I had a faint smile on my face while icing my knees. Even my wife was impressed with how far I got. "Hello, my name is Glen, and I'm an enthusiastic newbie cyclist!"

Anyhow, on the the point of this thread. I love the time on my bike, but my left elbow begins to ache pretty soon after riding on anything other than smooth pavement. I've gotten a shortened stem, and that helped a bit, but it still hurts. My Orthopedic Surgeon was pleased with my recovery. I have about 99% full extension with that elbow. It pops quite often, but doesn't hurt until I ride over some chip seal pavement or similar road surfaces. Thus my interest in dampening road vibrations.

I am interested in putting a carbon fork on my 2003 OCR2. Is this possible? If it is, can I get one from Giant? Will I have to go through my local Giant dealer to do it, or can I order it directly from Giant?

If I don't get one from Giant, and go for an aftermarket fork, what else will I have to get, if anything? I'm new to cycling, and don't understand how all the specifics. I've pasted the specs from Giant's 2003 catalog below. I think the stock fork is threaded, but I'm not sure.

Thanks!

frame Extra-light ALUXX butted aluminum, Compact Road Design, Integrated Forged Headtube with Aero Down Tube 
fork Giant CrMo Aero Blade, 1" 
derailleur Front: Shimano Tiagra, Rear: Shimano Tiagra, 
derailleurshifters Shimano Tiagra,STI, 9 speed 
cranks Shimano Tiagra, triple, 30/42/52T 
pedals Shimano M505 
handlebar Alloy anatomic 
stem Giant Compact adjustable, alloy 
headset Integrated 1" 
brakes Tektro Dual Pivot 
levers Shimano Tiagra 
saddle Giant OCR DOUBLE DENSITY 
seatpost Alloy SL micro adjust, 27.2 
rims Mavic CXP 22, 32H 
hubs Shimano Sora,QR, cassette 
tires Michelin Dynamic, 700x 25c 
cassette Shimano HG50 12- 25T, 9 speed 
spokes Stainless Steel, 15G


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Its definitly possible to switch to a carbon fork. If its a 2003 bike, its most likely a 1 1/8 fork, and you have your choice of whats out there on the market. 

Ive always had carbon forks on my bike, so I'm used to it, but when I switched from my steel bianchi to my giant tcr1 composite, where pretty much everything on the bike with the exception of the bars and wheels were made of carbon, I noticed a huge difference. On my normal after work loop of about 25-30 miles, sometimes I'd come back feeling a little sore/tired. I did this at least 3-4 times a week, so I doubt it was my conditioning, more just me getting beat up a bit by the road. When I switched to the giant, it made a noticeable difference. When I got back from the ride, I still felt pretty fresh, like I could go out for yet another loop. Carbon does dampen alot of the vibrations you feel from the road, I would definitly recommend a carbon fork if you have trouble with your elbow. Better yet, a carbon frame to go with it.


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

That's what I was hoping to hear. Unfortunately, a carbon frame is not within the budget. The specs for the 2003 OCR2 show
fork Giant CrMo Aero Blade, 1"
headset Integrated 1"
When I've been looking at forks, most of them list a spec for "rake". I'm assuming that "rake" is the angle between the steerer tube and the fork legs? 43 and 45 seem to be the most popular. I haven't been able to find a spec for the rake of the Giant fork that I have. Below is a link to their online catalog for the OCR2
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/03...r=2003&bikesection=8830&range=138&model=10656

How important is it to get a fork with the same rake?
Will a new fork be compatible with the integrated 1" headset?
Thanks again!


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

If the steertube is the same size it should be compatible. Rake can lengthen or shorten your wheelbase. In my experience a longer wheelbase tends to be more stable and comfortable, also it will slow down your steering a bit.. A shorter wheelbase tends to be quicker, more manuverable or twitchier. Both have their advantages, but you may be better off with a fork with slightly more rake.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Lance_work said:


> I am interested in putting a carbon fork on my 2003 OCR2. Is this possible? If it is, can I get one from Giant? Will I have to go through my local Giant dealer to do it, or can I order it directly from Giant?
> 
> If I don't get one from Giant, and go for an aftermarket fork, what else will I have to get, if anything? I'm new to cycling, and don't understand how all the specifics. I've pasted the specs from Giant's 2003 catalog below. I think the stock fork is threaded, but I'm not sure.


Is your OCR2 stock or are there any changes from the web specs? I had an '03 OCR2 last winter for a few months as a back-up bike. I swapped the adjustable stem for a standard 1" quill.

There's nothing stopping you from putting a carbon fork on your OCR2. Your local bike shop can get one, depending on what you want, from their supplier network. You can also buy one mail-order & diy, but I don't know what your level of bike maintenance expertise is. If you keep everything else the same, you'd need a 1" threaded carbon fork (hard to find, but they're out there). If you wanted to get either a 1" or 1 1/8" threadless fork, you'll also need a new headset & stem to go along with the new fork. The fork you have now has a steel steerer tube and fork blades. Pretty heavy. You'd be able to lighten the bike by going with a carbon fork, even one that uses an alloy steerer tube. Steel fork blades are pretty comfortable in their own right. It's what I have on my main rig. Based on the condition of your elbow, going to a carbon fork may not give you much of the "comfort advantage" on road buzz you seek.

Refer to the link you posted for the geometry data link. It's right under the picture of the bike. The rake & trail depends on which size OCR you have. If you're happy with the way your bike handles, shop for a fork that's comparable to what you have now.

Oh, and as for fork rake ... the greater the rake of the fork, the less trail, and therefore the quicker (some may say twitchier) the handling. If you want a more stable-handling bike, get one with less rake. This will give you more trail.


----------

